# Should I pursue a career in AG.



## jk47 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's my senior year of high school
And it's when everyone is asking you what your going to do after your done with high school and I want to get a degree in animal science to work with livestock. And I always hear it takes a special    Type of person to become a farmer and I'm starting to doubt I'm the right kind of person . I mean I'm a city boy and only livestock experience comes form myFFS chapter  what if I'm the stink nod of person and I'm really not cut out to work whith livestock


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

If you weren't cut out I doubt you would keep getting hog projects year after year


----------



## greybeard (Mar 26, 2015)

There are tons of fields within Ag that do not involve actual farming, but if you have doubts, and especially if it's not a thing of passion, find something else. 
The land itself is an expensive up front buy in--I'm referring to enough land to actually provide a living revenue stream to support you. 5-20 acres behind your house won't even begin to do that.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 27, 2015)

A wise man told me that if you want to be truly happy in your profession, choose something that you love enough you'd do it for free.  That said, the reality of a profession is that you need to make enough money to provide for yourself and your future family.  Skills and experience can be gained, but farming is tough work, and you need to love it going in, or it will be a hard road.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 27, 2015)

YES!
Although, I don't know if jumping into ranching is the way to do it. Land is expensive, breeding stock is expensive, building facilities is expensive. Everyone I know who soley ranches has inherited the buisness. 

Have you thought about breeding. With an animal science degree and an AI certificate you could work for a breeding facility. 
What about research? 
Rangeland management would allow you to work for the gov. or large private ranches/conservancies.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 27, 2015)

My wife got her degree in animal science at NC State University.  While a student, she worked at the state's research dairy.
Her first job out of college was as assistant manager of a 1000 sow farrowing operation for a large commercial producer.  She then moved to the AI lab for the same company.
Next job was at the Swine Education Unit at N.C. State University.
She made a huge change after that and started working in pre-clinical research with rats.  Did that for 10 years.
Now she is the manager of a local farmers market.  After 20 years she has the job she loves the most managing the farmers market and working with our goats.

You never know where life may take you.


----------



## jk47 (Mar 27, 2015)

I do truly believe I have the will and passon to get into the livestock business and I cant think about not being able to work and be around livestock. I think I was just having a little bit of a freak out and a little self doubt because its getting. Close to graduation and I have to start making big decisions. I well not be going to own a farm anytime soon. Im hopeing that I can get a job in the swine industry after im done with college and figure things out from there


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 27, 2015)

One day at a time. I graduate college next year and trust me I'm doing the same thing. Currently, my back up plan is to get a masters...More school=more time ( and, sadly, money)


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2015)

What about animal related fields? Nutrition? You could do feed research or be a sales representative for a feed company. Outside sales pays well, you would be calling on feed stores and not be stuck in the same place all day. Or you could Rep for vet supplies. Lots of jobs that are related to your field. Scan the internet for AG jobs to get an idea of what's out there.


----------

